# CLEAN SPERM



## Lez girls (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello! Could anyone tell me where I can get clean sperm from!!! Is it available for lesbians in fertility clinics? Or do you have to go through the whole IVF thing? Me and my girlfriend just want to do it turkey baster style at home but we aren't sure how we can get hold of sperm that's not dodgy.
Thanks
Laura


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Laura,

The only way you can get clean sperm is to use a fertility clinic and have treatment there (this doesnt have to be IVF you can get IUI which is artifical insemination).. you cant buy sperm from the clinic to take away in this country.

The other option is to find a donor and take him for tests.

At a fertility clinic sperm is tested and then stored for 6 months and re tested so they can confirm its HIV free as the HIV virus takes some time to appear.

Em x


----------

